# Yamaha 115 2 stroke Cutting out



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

Give me a little while and I’ll get you a diagnostic list together. Start with a compression test. Followed by fuel restriction/ air in fuel system checks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is the primer bulb staying hard after you pump it up before starting?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, Check the bulb like @Smackdaddy53 said. 
Verify that the fuel system isn’t losing prime.
Is the ball being sucked flat?
You can check for air with a short 12” or so piece of cheap clear hose installed inline while running.
Does this motor have a choke or the primestart feature?


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

The ball is not being sucked flat, but it does not stay hard either. And it does have a choke, although I verified that it was not engaged.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

What about the little backflow check valve deal at the fuel tank? Mine started acting that way a couple of years ago and that was the culprit.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

That's a good tip, I'll check it.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Okay, thanks fellas. It was the fuel filter inside the cowling. A zip tie popped off and it must have been sucking in air. 

Replaced the zip tie and she’s running great.

This is probably a stupid question, but is there any specific kind of zip tie that I have to put in there? The one I replaced was black and the replacement is white. I wasn’t sure if there was a need for heat resistant or heavy duty material.

Thanks again!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Naa, just a nylon zip tie will be fine. Not one of those that comes in a pack of 1000 for $1.99 from Harbor Freight, get some made with DuPont nylon that are outdoor rated.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Ok cool, thanks smackdaddy53


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

There is a fuel line cable tie. It has a radiused head that maintains the same pressure around the hose. A standard cable tie will work for temporary fix that may be long term for some lol!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> There is a fuel line cable tie. It has a radiused head that maintains the same pressure around the hose. A standard cable tie will work for temporary fix that may be long term for some lol!


 Okay, thanks!


----------

